# No-tie PFS



## DawnEvil

I adapted an original pickle fork design for a no-tie slingshot. Naturally, the inspiration goes to Dgui for the pfs. However, the no-tie installation inspiration goes to Bill Hays. I needed a pocket ready slingshot to chase away feral cats. While my Hathcock does an excellent job at this, I do not always have it in my pocket because it is a bit bulky. Here it is.

[attachment=39315:No-tie PFS 2.JPG]

[attachment=39316:No-tie PFS 3.JPG]

[attachment=39314:No-tie PFS 1.JPG]

I hope you like it. Take care.


----------



## jhinaz

I like it......Good idea!

I made PFSs with top-slot attachment but the narrow space between the forks make it VERY difficult for fat fingers to position the flat-bands into the slots......your method avoids that problem. Thanks for sharing. - John


----------



## DawnEvil

I'm glad that it is a benefit to you. Thanks for your response. Bill.


----------



## Mister Magpie

That's an excellent job. I like it a lot. I can't figure out how the band are attached. I see they are inserted, but I can't figure out where the ends are. Are the ends hiding in the knots?

Darren


----------



## e~shot

Cool!


----------



## Imperial

i like it. tried it with tubes yet ?


----------



## DawnEvil

generic said:


> That's an excellent job. I like it a lot. I can't figure out how the band are attached. I see they are inserted, but I can't figure out where the ends are. Are the ends hiding in the knots?
> 
> Darren


There are no ends. I just passed the loops through the holes in the pouches and through themselves. Thanks for the compliment.

Take care.


----------



## DawnEvil

e~shot said:


> Cool!


Thanks.


----------



## DawnEvil

Imperial said:


> i like it. tried it with tubes yet ?


No, I don't have any tubes, unless you count the ones on my Daisy B-52 slingshot. I originally designed this for #107 rubber bands, but I need to make the slots a little wider. Before I got to the saw for this adjustment an idea came to my mind that it would be interesting to see if I could make a slingshot that would not require me having to tie nots. So, this was born. The setup that Dgui uses is far superior, but mine has an attractive element to my Scottish genes, it's CHEAP! Thanks for your response.


----------



## stej

Good idea, haven't seen anything like that. I would be a little bit worried that with a heavy draw (probably not your case) the bands will go through the holes.. Anyway, thanks a lot for inspiration.


----------



## dgui

How Sweet is that?


----------



## f00by

That is pretty cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## TimR

Is that some clear polyethylene tubing to keep from abrading the bands?


----------



## leon13

nice idea !!!

cheers


----------



## DawnEvil

stej said:


> Good idea, haven't seen anything like that. I would be a little bit worried that with a heavy draw (probably not your case) the bands will go through the holes.. Anyway, thanks a lot for inspiration.


There is little danger of this for two reasons. First, most of force from the bands will be centered on the top of the forks. I learned this from a Bill Hays video on band attachments. Second, I am using chained #64 rubber bands. They have a low draw weight, though there is a respectable performance from them. The band attachment is stronger than the bands. The size of the slots is the key. Even pulling straight out, it is difficult to pull the bands out without stretching them significantly. The concept is the same as putting a bb in a tube to keep it from pulling through a hole. Thanks for your encouragement steg.


----------



## DawnEvil

TimR said:


> Is that some clear polyethylene tubing to keep from abrading the bands?


Yes, it is. I noticed in dgui's videos that he would use protectives tube around the main tubes to protect them from abrasion. So, I did the same thing.

Thanks for the encouragement TimR, dgui, f100by & leon13.


----------



## ZorroSlinger

I also thought of top slots in OPFS style, but the PFS would obviously have to be thicker (for slots) and maybe other material stronger than plywood (than the slim line birch ply PFS). Giving me ideas for tubes ... maybe holes below forks, so tubes can snugly fit through, then insert steel balls in each tube, so balls prevent tube from slipping through hole as you draw ... the tube would wrap around over the PFS fork tops. However, I do like the protective tubes because it also keeps the tubes/pouch in ready open position for faster ammo reloading. Thanks for sharing ... good inspiration for PFS modification ideas & possibilities!


----------



## DawnEvil

Thank you for your encouragement, ZorroSlinger.


----------



## Hermit

Just awesome! Thanks for posting...

Rich


----------



## vince4242

Great looking pickle fork, and nice cheap Ingenuity I love that too.

Cheers


----------



## Covert5

Awesome idea!


----------

